# Dominant and Recessive



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been trying to hammer out coat colors and which ones are dominant or recessive. 

There's just a lot to know! lol. I'd kinda just like to get the basic colors

Chestnut/Sorrel
Bay
Grey
Black
Palomino
Dun
Buckskin
Cremello

I know a lot of these will come out dilutes, but whats dominant and what's recessive? 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't black, grey, and bay dominant, and the others recessive....? I don't really know very much about genetics but I want to learn 8D


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This site should help some. It is a work in progress as I am rounding up more pictures, but it should help you out. :-D

Wix.com Equine Color Genetics created by ruffriderdesign based on Close Up


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm glad to see the punnet squares lol I can understand those and use them when I try and find out what a foal will be lol. I'll keep perusing the site, thanks.


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

Chestnut/Sorrel - (ee) Recessive
Bay - (Aa) or (AA) Dominant over Black (Ee) or (EE)
Grey - (Gg) (GG) Dominant
Black - (Ee) or (EE) Dominant over chestnut
Palomino - (Crc) Dominant Creme over chestnut (ee)
Dun - (Dd) or (DD) Dominant
Buckskin - (Crc) Dominant Creme over Bay (Aa) or (AA)
Cremello - (CrCr) Dominant Double Creme on chestnut (ee)


​


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

This website really cleared up the creme dilution gene for me. I think the author did a really nice job of explaining things. It's fairly basic and helps you understand other dilution genes too. CPEA Color Chart

NdAppy- your website is great! Thanks so much for posting it. By the way, if you ever need pictures, we own a palomino, a paint with ghost marking, and a red roan/chestnut (we're not toally sure how much white he has yet.) I'd be happy to send you some


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It really is simple. There are only 2 colors of horses. Red and black. Black is dominant over red. Everything else are modifiers. Bay is the Agouti modifier over black. Will not affect red so can hid in a red horse. Pally is a red horse with a cream modifier. Buckskin is cream on bay (black with agouti). Same with gray. Take your color and that color is modified by Gray. You will always see gray Dun and with the exception of a Black horse cream kind of like you will not see the agouti on a red horse. Although sometimes you can tell a smoky black from a regular black.


----------

